# Atypical ductal hyperplasia



## vkratzer (Jun 24, 2010)

Need some help with correct ICD9 code for this diagnosis.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## paula f3 (Jun 24, 2010)

how about 610.8


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey,

Yes, 610.8 is correct one! 

Atypical ductal hyperplasia is a benign lesion of the breast that can indicate an increased risk of breast cancer. It is sometimes identified by biopsy.

Just go thro' Index of diseases....

Hyperplasia --> Breast --> Ductal --> Atypical --> 610.8.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## dha_coder (May 9, 2012)

*Atypical ductal hyperplasia - breast*

Hi Vijay Tiwary...

This is really helpful....

Thanks & best regards,

Dhanasekaran S
CPC, CCS, CPC-P
Quality Analyst in Medical Coding.


----------

